# Any Android flashlight apps that allow user to adjust brightness level?



## Beacon of Light

I've scrolled through over 5 pages of apps/widgets for flashlights for android on Google Play and none advertise the feature to adjust the brightness level. I'm no rocket scientist, but I would assume with an Android which is basically a pocket computer and the power of the bright LED built in for the camera that some guy programming an app should/could be able to reducve the power to the LED to lower the lumens, no? Seems like the mentality of the brighter is better harkens back to the 70s and 80s when that was the manufacturers main focus to get customers to buy their lights. Had it not been for the revolution of LED lights in the 2000s where people like myself who clamor for low low lights, I'd literally be in the dark!


----------



## wedlpine

I have a flashlight app that has three different power levels. It's not continuously variable, but I like it.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Hey, what's the name of the app, I'd love to try it! Why are power levels an oversight for these app developers? I mean there seems like hundreds of apps but they all seem the same. You'd think one of those people would have a "lightbulb" moment and say, "by golly, maybe people would like a light where they can dim the LED output to super low values not only to preserve night vision, but also to reduce battery drain as well as wear and tear on the built in LED.


----------



## GeoBruin

I really like "Tiny Flashlight + LED". It has a low/medium/high, it loads really fast, and my favorite feature: You can set it so that even when the phone is locked, you just shake the phone and it comes on. You can then set an auto off timer so if it comes on accidentally, it will shut off in a specified period of time.


----------



## Beacon of Light

The low medium and high are for the camera flash and not the screen OLED display correct? Why are there not more apps that allow even more than just low/medium/high settings? Why not a 0-100 setting where most of my needs would be at the bottom around 0-10, but most apps just want everything at 100


----------



## AnAppleSnail

The flash is usually not controlled directly by the OS, but by the exposure meter in the camera software. Hedging with that in a compatible way is tricky. The same thing stands between android OS and a variable strobe (timing light).


----------



## Beacon of Light

Can they at the least use PWM as in strobe to be able to achieve a lower light level as they do have strobe apps using the flash LED? As mentioned above, there is at the least a low/medium/high level selection in that tiny flashlight + LED app, so how would they have worked around the limitation of controlling the exposure meter through the camera software then?


----------



## AnAppleSnail

My guess is, the camera has levels for its flash that are manipulated for a few modes. But without native control of the driver electronics, really controlled levels or precise strobe speeds aren't possible.


----------



## idleprocess

Using a smartphone's LED flash as a flashlight is a convenience feature for most people. Quick on/off, widget access, and broad device compatibility are far more pressing concerns for developers than niche features like strobe, multiple brightness levels, etc.


----------



## Norm

A quick Google led me to 3 colors with adjustable variable brightness: red, gray and white. Provides the amateur astronomer with a very useful red-colored flashlight with variable bright intensity. Seems to be others in the Google search.


Norm


----------



## wedlpine

Beacon of Light said:


> Hey, what's the name of the app, I'd love to try it! Why are power levels an oversight for these app developers? I mean there seems like hundreds of apps but they all seem the same. You'd think one of those people would have a "lightbulb" moment and say, "by golly, maybe people would like a light where they can dim the LED output to super low values not only to preserve night vision, but also to reduce battery drain as well as wear and tear on the built in LED.



It's the same one that GeoBruin mentioned, "Tiny Flashlight + LED".


----------



## AnAppleSnail

idleprocess said:


> Using a smartphone's LED flash as a flashlight is a convenience feature for most people. Quick on/off, widget access, and broad device compatibility are far more pressing concerns for developers than niche features like strobe, multiple brightness levels, etc.



Oh, I have a variable strobe, but it's uncalibrated for cycle time. Dang shame too, since in theory I have a computer-controlled light that should be able to perform interesting functions like that.


----------



## Xebozone

Hi all, I just released an Android app which will give you variable brightness control with a slider, and the strobe is variable too. It's called FlexLED.Variable brightness works on most HTC devices, and the Samsung GalaxyS4 currently. I'm working to support more devices when I can get more test devices. You may need root access for variable brightness control. I believe some old HTC devices will not need root access.You can download it here:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xebozone.flexled


AnAppleSnail said:


> Oh, I have a variable strobe, but it's uncalibrated for cycle time. Dang shame too, since in theory I have a computer-controlled light that should be able to perform interesting functions like that.


As far as calibrated cycle time goes... it's not easy to calibrate it on Android. There is no dedicated hardware on current android devices for the precise control of the flashlight. Everything shares the CPU time, so the Android system, Java garbage collection, etc will hijack the thread that's controlling the strobe occasionally, and add on another 5 or 10 milliseconds or more occasionally, depending on your device.In my app, the maximum strobe time is actually as fast as the CPU and OS will allow me to flash the strobe on and off. It's pretty fast that I can almost not see it on some of my test devices, but you can tell when the OS kicks in for a few milliseconds to do garbage collection or some other work on the CPU, and at max speed, things can be a little bit unstable.I plan to add statistics to the app soon that will tell you how fast the strobe is really flashing, which will be useful, and will work to try to minimise the effects of the OS.


----------



## idleprocess

Xebozone said:


> Hi all, I just released an Android app which will give you variable brightness control with a slider, and the strobe is variable too. It's called FlexLED.Variable brightness works on most HTC devices, and the Samsung GalaxyS4 currently. I'm working to support more devices when I can get more test devices. You may need root access for variable brightness control. I believe some old HTC devices will not need root access.You can download it here:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xebozone.flexledAs far as calibrated cycle time goes... it's not easy to calibrate it on Android. There is no dedicated hardware on current android devices for the precise control of the flashlight. Everything shares the CPU time, so the Android system, Java garbage collection, etc will hijack the thread that's controlling the strobe occasionally, and add on another 5 or 10 milliseconds or more occasionally, depending on your device.In my app, the maximum strobe time is actually as fast as the CPU and OS will allow me to flash the strobe on and off. It's pretty fast that I can almost not see it on some of my test devices, but you can tell when the OS kicks in for a few milliseconds to do garbage collection or some other work on the CPU, and at max speed, things can be a little bit unstable.I plan to add statistics to the app soon that will tell you how fast the strobe is really flashing, which will be useful, and will work to try to minimise the effects of the OS.



Requires full network access. Why would it need unfettered ability to send and receive data?


----------



## thinkFlashlights01

idleprocess said:


> Requires full network access. Why would it need unfettered ability to send and receive data?


To spy on you! :sick2:


----------



## Xebozone

idleprocess said:


> Requires full network access. Why would it need unfettered ability to send and receive data?



The app uses <uses-permission android:name="android.permission.INTERNET" />
Which Android calls "Full Network Access".

The app is advert supported. It displays a small advert at the bottom of the screen. That is all. I don't access silly things like collect contact details or your location like so many other flashlight apps.
Developers need to eat too, you know? 

In the future, I will release a version without ads too, which will not display adverts, and thus, not require internet access.

You are welcome to use a network sniffer tool to verify my claims, but I assure you, that is all. There is nothing sinister to my app. I hope you enjoy it and find it useful. I'm currently working on widgets and more device support. Thank you.


----------



## Flying Turtle

I've tried many of the free flashlight apps. The one I like best is called "Color Flashlight". Unfortunately the camera LED does not dim, but the screen has a slider control for brightness. It also has full color control plus a bunch of other features.

Geoff


----------



## Cataract

BUMP

Just switched from iPhone 4 to Mot X Play and looking for a decent flashlight app with dimmer that won't steal my info.

Tiny flashlight is very decent and, if you're lucky, installing the LED light classic plugin will give you a dimmer function on the LED (they say dimmer works on some HTC and Moto phones). The dimmer is not working on my phone's LED. Screen dimming does work and requires no plugin. It's a very nice and secure flashlight app, but no dimming on the LED made me look for next best thing.

TIP: If you have an iPhone, get Flashlight by Rik.


----------



## Xebozone

Cataract said:


> BUMP
> 
> Just switched from iPhone 4 to Mot X Play and looking for a decent flashlight app with dimmer that won't steal my info.
> 
> Tiny flashlight is very decent and, if you're lucky, installing the LED light classic plugin will give you a dimmer function on the LED (they say dimmer works on some HTC and Moto phones). The dimmer is not working on my phone's LED. Screen dimming does work and requires no plugin. It's a very nice and secure flashlight app, but no dimming on the LED made me look for next best thing.
> 
> TIP: If you have an iPhone, get Flashlight by Rik.



Have you tried my app, FlexLED, Cataract? I assure you, I don't steal your info. Internet permission is used for a small advert at the bottom of the app (which is free).
I made it because I wanted variable LED in my GalaxyS4, and have expanded it to work with many different android devices.


----------



## Cataract

I'll have to try that, missed your previous post before.

BTW, My Moto X play has a nice warm LED with excellent color rendition


----------



## RickZ

wedlpine said:


> I have a flashlight app that has three different power levels. It's not continuously variable, but I like it.



Me too. It's the first one on the android market.


----------

